# Glades Days - Fly Fishing Film into the Everglades



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey guys, check out my newest film:










Click to watch the film!
https://vimeo.com/107258002


----------



## miket (May 7, 2013)

Very awesome Eric. It is always exciting to see your work every time it comes out.


----------



## eeekbackupinthere (Jan 14, 2013)

Cool video!


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Way cool!

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

My friend, I [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] said it before, I'll say it again...You have IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! P.S. (Ryan did a nice job too.)


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

This just makes me want to be back and Florida and out of TX... my skiff sure gets funny looks around Dallas


----------



## 321bigrob (Jul 8, 2014)

nice work


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You really have a special talent. Great job Eric.


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

thats awesome man. are you shooting with nikon dslrs? if so which one and what lenses? id appreciate some advise. 

thanks bud


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

Makes me want to quit my day job and move. Very nice.


----------



## lewis_walker (May 22, 2012)

Being from Homestead I can relate good job we'll be back down in Dec.after deer season can't wait.LCW


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks guys,


I've been shooting with a D800E for almost a year now. I'm loving the camera, but I am looking to see what's next on the horizon. Maybe a Red, maybe another Nikon. Keep adding to the arsenal, you know?


----------



## greyghost61us (Dec 8, 2014)

That is probably one of the best fishing films I have ever seen, I shared it on my facebook page if you don't mind. I actually purchased another skiff, in part, because of the first time I saw this film. Picking up the skiff tomorrow, I now own two.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I see Dan Decibel has got his touch on that vid too!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I see Dan Decibel has got his touch on that vid too!


Dan had absolutely nothing to do with this film. 

When Dan started making films, he would call me to go over his place to check it out and give my input on what he was working on. I am happy for what he has accomplished, as he is a friend of mine. But Dan had NOTHING to do with this film. 

If he did, his name would be in the credits.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> That is probably one of the best fishing films I have ever seen, I shared it on my facebook page if you don't mind.  I actually purchased another skiff, in part, because of the first time I saw this film.  Picking up the skiff tomorrow, I now own two.


Thank you! This is exactly why I do films! to inspire others!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

The level of quality that you have into that film is freaking amazing! The framing, the transition timing, the filter use and music integration is on a whole other level! I'm envious! Oh oh oh, and the graffiti was a sweet touch. You ever thought of doing a film just on graffiti? I mean the GOOD stuff of course like you have in this film!

So what's next after the D800E?


----------



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

Great Work Eric! Looks awesome!


----------



## zgnombies (Feb 23, 2015)

Your videos are spectacular. I just sat and watched all the ones I found on Vimeo. Nice work sir.


----------

